
Cloudup/browser-repl – command line repl for most major browsers - cleverjake
https://github.com/cloudup/browser-repl
======
lutusp
Just a reminder that the text-based browser lynx is still available:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lynx_(web_browser)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lynx_\(web_browser\))

